# To which social class do you belong?



## Marooned (Feb 20, 2004)

Which class best represents your lifestyle? Income thresholds not set in stone, obviously.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Right now, working class.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I would say lower middle class. I actual work in the field I received my 4 year degree. I made $40,000 last year and I also got full medical benefits that include prescription, dental, and eye. I don't know how long I am going to be working there. All of our funding comes from state medicaid funds, and this state is in the ****s like the other states. I was reading that pretty much 48 out of the 50 states are broke. In California they are paying their state employees with script, the welfare recipients, and tax refunds. This happened during the Great Depression. Many communities just issued their own currencies.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I come from an Upper Middle Class family, so I still consider myself Upper Middle Class - just stuck in a rut.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

lower middle class


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Fairyxo said:


> I come from an Upper Middle Class family, so I still consider myself Upper Middle Class - just stuck in a rut.


:ditto

I grew up upper middle class, currently I'm an average college student and I'll likely be lower middle or working class for quite some time after I graduate.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

As a dependent, my family is in the lower class.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lower class; poverty


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

With my parents and me, im in the upper middle class.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Slum Dog.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

lower middle


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Lower middle since the economic crash (Dad took a paycut, stepdad got laid off).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

With me, lower middle
My brother and me, lower middle.

When my father was alive, we were upper middle.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Champaign wishes and caviar dreams. 

Big balla baby...not.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm poor. I work part-time for UPS while attending college; however, I still live with my parents, and my father makes a substantial amount of money. I live in one of those old, boring, gated, racially homogeneous communities where most people drive luxury cars. Because of this, I voted upper-middle class. 

I did live on my own for a time.... and during that time I was poor. It's quite awkward now that I live with my parents again. I look so out of place. I'm a young, Ford-driving minority who lives in an old, Mercedes-driving, predominantly white community. The best thing about living in a community where the average age is 65, however, is that it is quiet and people mind their own business.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

My family has always been in the lower class, below poverty line.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Technically my family's in the upper middle class, but they don't understand how to save money, so really we're in the lower middle class. After college, I imagine I'll be in the lower for a long time.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

jet set,

Seriously


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm WC. My parents (whom I live with) are LMC.

WTF's a (life)(style)?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

The socially anxious one.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Family, upper middle. Just myself, lower middle.


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

I come from a middle class family, but I'm lower than lower class at the moment. I'm surprised there isn't a dog**** broke option.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Working/Lower Class.

I feel ashamed of it but it's what i was born into so yeah it's up to me to change it i guess. 

Besides we all have our struggles regardless of our social status.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Mid middle class.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

whats below lower class?...this guy


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

My family is somewhere between working and lower middle, but closer to lower middle.

This reminds of a quote from Caddyshack 2-

"Well, at home we happen to be upper/lower. But, when I'm away at school I like to pretend that I'm lower/middle. But, what I aspire to become is middle/middle."


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

lower middle class, I guess.

but after I pay my bills every month, I am definitely sunk to the bottom of the scale.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My parents come from a low-income background; now they're earning upper-middle salaries (well my father is, anyway. Mom is a SAHM for life). I have no money and I don't see that situation changing any time soon.

As a side note, I find the word 'class' to be kind of cringe-inducing.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

somewhere between upper and lower middle class, where's the mid middle class?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Based on my income I'd be lower middle class. I haven't done my taxes yet (haven't received all my tax forms), but my income for 2008 should be just over $35K.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

upper middle


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm middle/middle. But I have a decent lifestyle without spending that much money.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Lower middle.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Between lower middle and working (based purely on income, if I maintain my job for a couple more years I'd be firmly in lower middle based on that scale).
Otherwise, I'd be firmly confident in mid to upper lower middle (that hurt to type).


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

As a family, upper middle class.

Individually, I don't have a job.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Raised in an Upper middle class family, yeah I had a good childhood, until my parents divorced.. my dads the bread winner, still in the upper middle class, mums now working class.
ME? LOWER! Im not working due to this stupid SA, my partner is a 3rd year apprentice engineering, lowest wage.. for now.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Difficult to say: 
My family started off distinctly lower class (1990), then we gradually made our way to upper middle class by 2000. Things went downhill after 2001, and now I would say my mother is lower middle class and my father is working class. I'm still a student so I don't quite fit in anywhere.


----------



## hidden poet (Mar 8, 2009)

Upper Middle Class. 

CNN money magazine rated my town the #1 place to live in the nation. 

I won't pretend for one second I wasn't blessed with my economic situation. I am thankful everyday for it, but it does not define me.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

slumdog class.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Scraping a living in the working class.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Is "social class" in the US really determined only by money? Doesn't it also depend on family background? I thought that people from the "patrician" families in New England and these old plantation owing families in the South were supposed to be quite high up the social order, even if they might not all still be very rich.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

Amelia said:


> Is "social class" in the US really determined only by money? Doesn't it also depend on family background? I thought that people from the "patrician" families in New England and these old plantation owing families in the South were supposed to be quite high up the social order, even if they might not all still be very rich.


Yep to the blue.
We don't call them that though, and it is not based on if the owned plantations or not. It's based on last names...if your family has been well known for generations, then yes it moves you up. However, money and status go hand in hand, so most of these people with popular names will also be wealthy due to old family money - someone in their family held a very important position back in the day and that is what it boils down to.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

white trash category


----------

